# Eating avocado - are you supposed to mix it with something or cook it from raw?



## ChowDownBob

I'd heard of avacados but never bought or eaten one until recently, when my daughter came home from school saying they'd talked about them in class and "could we try one?"

I stopped at the market on the way home and bought three of them and when I got home cut one up to see what was inside. I assumed you should take the skin off the outside and eat the pulpy / fleshy stuff inside, and of course found the stone in the middle - and it all seemed to go okay until we tasted it!! 

It was horrible - such a strange texture and the taste, well, not one of us liked it and we decided that maybe you need to do something more to it or mix it with something, or steam it or fry or bake it maybe.

So what did we do wrong (if anything)? and if we didn't, do you get used to the taste and texture over time (not that we're likely to persist as it really wasn't all that pleasant)?


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking 

Did you eat it plain? Avocados taste better sprinkled with lemon or lime juice and salt and pepper. 

Avocados are one of those things that's often better with other ingredients. One popular use for it is to make guacamole: cut the avocado into chunks and mix it with diced tomato, diced onion, minced garlic, minced jalapeño, lime juice, chopped cilantro and salt (or salsa, to make it easier). This makes a tasty dip for tortilla chips or a spread for tacos and fajitas. 

Some people like to slice them and put them on sandwiches. Or dice them and use as a garnish on almost any kind of Mexican dish. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## CraigC

Just like the song about tequila by Shelly West, ... with a little salt and lime! Welcome to DC.


----------



## medtran49

Um, was it actually ripe? Most avocados sold in stores are unripe and take a few days to ripen.  If it was at all firm and hard, it wasn't ripe.  Unripe avocados taste horrible. 

There should be a little give and the flesh should be fairly soft and creamy.  It should still hold it's shape when sliced or cubed, but barely, like potatoes cubed and cooked for potato salad.  

If it's really soft and has a bunch of brown stuff inside, it's over-ripe.  A very, very tiny bit of brown here and there is okay, just cut it out.  

Second the lime or lemon juice and salt, and GG's suggestions.  Sometimes we make a simple salad with very thinly sliced red onion (soaked in ice water for a bit to take out the harshness) with slices of avocado, lime juice, S and P.

Also, which kind did you get, the nubby, dark green, sort of pear-sized/shaped ones or the bigger, smooth skinned brighter green ones?


----------



## Dawgluver

That's unfortunate.  Sometimes it's difficult to find a perfectly ripe one.

Do you have a Mexican restaurant in your town?  If so, try some of their guacamole, or another dish that includes avocado.  That might give you a good idea of how they're supposed to taste.  Rich and buttery.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

To see if an avacodo is ripe take the little piece of stem off. If it's brown underneath it's ripe, if it's green it's not ripe.


----------



## ChowDownBob

Thanks for the tips guys - and by the sound of it the ones I bought were not ripe, which possibly explains why they tasted so bad.

Does the taste change dramatically as they ripen or does it just improve the texture and make them more palatable?


----------



## GotGarlic

It should taste mild and buttery. It takes other flavors well, but the buttery texture is appealing.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Definitely changes the taste. To me they get a nutty flavor, smooth and creamy texture. My favorite vegetable or is it a fruit? In any case I love them!


----------



## Dawgluver

My favorite way to eat an avocado is to cut it in half, sprinkle with a bit of hot sauce, and scoop out and eat the pulp with a spoon.  The shell acts like a dish.


----------



## creative

*ChowDownBob* - at the risk of stating the obvious, did you know that avocadoes are savoury?  I ask because, the first time I bought an 'avocado pear', I was expecting it to be a fruit and so disliked the taste - thought it had gone off...and threw it away.


----------



## Andy M.

When you are choosing avocados from the market, the ripe ones are soft to the touch but not mushy. If you buy a harder one, it will ripen in a day or two.

For a quick fix, I mash it with a fork and mix in some mayo, salt and pepper.  Then some pita or crackers and it's a meal.


----------



## medtran49

creative said:


> *ChowDownBob* - at the risk of stating the obvious, did you know that avocadoes are savoury? I ask because, the first time I bought an 'avocado pear', I was expecting it to be a fruit and so disliked the taste - thought it had gone off...and threw it away.


 
They can also be a sweet dish.  Lots of mousse recipes out there especially.  It's kind of a neutral flavor that lends itself to mixing with other things like GG mentioned in her post. 

DG, I'll have to try that.  Since I don't normally use hot sauce as a condiment, never thought of that and it does sound good.  I'll use hot sauce/spices in recipes but not just by themselves.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Well, I answered my own question.  Avocados are fruit according to the information on the Internet. Just like tomatoes are technically a fruit but I can't help think of them as a vegetable.


----------



## Dawgluver

One of our favorite restaurants in Mexico makes an avocado pie that's sweet, and absolutely delicious.  Another place is famous for their avocado fries.  They're a bit mushy, but have good flavor.

Medtran, try it with some Frank's Redhot, or Chipotle Tabasco .  Really tasty!


----------



## ChowDownBob

creative said:


> *ChowDownBob* - at the risk of stating the obvious, did you know that avocadoes are savoury?  I ask because, the first time I bought an 'avocado pear', I was expecting it to be a fruit and so disliked the taste - thought it had gone off...and threw it away.



Thanks for the info - to be honest I don't know what I expected, but from the replies I think the ones I got weren't ripe, so perhaps I might have enjoyed it more had I left them for a day or two.

So if I buy some more, and they are not ripe - do I leave them out at room temperature to ripen or are they best stored in the fridge?


----------



## GotGarlic

ChowDownBob said:


> Thanks for the info - to be honest I don't know what I expected, but from the replies I think the ones I got weren't ripe, so perhaps I might have enjoyed it more had I left them for a day or two.
> 
> So if I buy some more, and they are not ripe - do I leave them out at room temperature to ripen or are they best stored in the fridge?



Leave them out at room temperature. The cold temps in the fridge will inhibit ripening.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> My favorite way to eat an avocado is to cut it in half, sprinkle with a bit of hot sauce, and scoop out and eat the pulp with a spoon.  The shell acts like a dish.



I'll have to try that with some Sriracha Dawg. My favorite way with a half avocado in the shell is to sprinkle on some garlic powder, and fill the hole with bottled seafood cocktail sauce.

Don't pinch an avocado. Hold it in your hand and gently apply pressure to test for the perfect ripeness. The only thing worse than an under ripe avocado is one that's over ripe.


----------



## creative

ChowDownBob said:


> Thanks for the info - to be honest I don't know what I expected, but from the replies I think the ones I got weren't ripe, so perhaps I might have enjoyed it more had I left them for a day or two.
> 
> So if I buy some more, and they are not ripe - do I leave them out at room temperature to ripen or are they best stored in the fridge?


They are ripe when there is a little 'give' in them near the pointed end.

To ripen them, if hard, a tip is to place them in a paper bag with a banana.  It releases a gas that aids the ripening.  I sometimes leave an avocado, by itself, towards the back end of the top of my fridge  ...where the heat rises.  That works too.  A hard one may take about a week to soften at room temperature, e.g. just placed in a bowl.

Then there are degrees of ripeness, i.e. soft yet still reasonably firm or mushy which are good for guacamoles.


----------



## CharlieD

Avocados, not only do not taste good when not ripe, they also taste not good when over ripen. Kind of tricky. But Personally i do not like avocado in any stage. But i do love guacamole with avocado being a main ingredient. But like everything else it has to be done right. I would suggest to buy ready made guacamole, but add a little bit more salt. Personally I add more hit too, and more lime juice too.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Avocado's IMO are like oysters in that you either love them or hate them.
I have never known anyone to be lukewarm on avocado's.

And yes. An unripe avocado is to be avoided.  Or ripened at room temperature before using.
And don't feel to bad if you don't like them.  There are many people who do not like them.  Then there are people like my wife and myself.
We LOVE them.

Removed from skin/peel. Squeeze fresh lime juice all over and sprinkle with salt and pepper.  Or make guacamole.  Very good and very good for you!


----------



## GotGarlic

This video demonstrates slicing and dicing an avocado: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEguGz_OE6Y


----------



## tenspeed

As creative pointed out, you can put them in a paper bag to speed the ripening process.  You don't necessarily need the banana. I've found that when they give a little to the touch they are ripe.  I usually have to buy them a few days in advance of planning to use them.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

ChowDownBob said:


> I'd heard of avacados but never bought or eaten one until recently, when my daughter came home from school saying they'd talked about them in class and "could we try one?"
> 
> I stopped at the market on the way home and bought three of them and when I got home cut one up to see what was inside. I assumed you should take the skin off the outside and eat the pulpy / fleshy stuff inside, and of course found the stone in the middle - and it all seemed to go okay until we tasted it!!
> 
> It was horrible - such a strange texture and the taste, well, not one of us liked it and we decided that maybe you need to do something more to it or mix it with something, or steam it or fry or bake it maybe.
> 
> So what did we do wrong (if anything)? and if we didn't, do you get used to the taste and texture over time (not that we're likely to persist as it really wasn't all that pleasant)?



The first time I ate an avocado, I didn't care for it at all.  It felt greasy, and garlicy.  DW made fresh guacamole by smashing the avocado meat, adding diced, fresh tomato, and a little lime juice.  It was better.  I changed it up again by adding a little Tobasco Sauce and fresh cilantro, and changed the citrus to lime juice.  This is my favorite guacamole.

I now love ripe avocado just sliced, maybe served in a pita pocket with thinly sliced, medium rare sirloin, and bean sprouts, or as a side dish on the plate with dinner.

The flavor grows on you, and once it does, you are hooked.  They are delicious.  I like the Haas Avocados the best, though I like the Florida ones as well.  As the others have posted, the avocado must be ripe.  It will not ripen until after it's picked.  If your store only has unripe fruit, simple let it sit for a couple of days to ripen to perfection.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

tenspeed said:


> As creative pointed out, you can put them in a paper bag to speed the ripening process.  You don't necessarily need the banana. I've found that when they give a little to the touch they are ripe.  I usually have to buy them a few days in advance of planning to use them.



They will ripen on their own, but adding an apple or a banana will speed the process, because they both put out ethylene gas, a ripening hormone. Putting them in a bag collects and concentrates the gas, so they will ripen faster than leaving them on the counter, which will also work - eventually


----------



## Caslon

Supposedly, Miracle Whip dressing instead of mayo when making avo sandwiches.


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> Supposedly, Miracle Whip dressing instead of mayo when making avo sandwiches.



Why?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

gosh you guys, quit telling how to make them so they are good to eat, more for us


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> gosh you guys, quit telling how to make them so they are good to eat, more for us



I bet they're really good with that Tajin seasoning...


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> I bet they're really good with that Tajin seasoning...




Oooh!  Now there's an idea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I bet they're really good with that Tajin seasoning...



Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Ooh, I bet they would be good with Tajin!  I still need to get some of that. 

I love them sprinkled with a little lime juice and Penzey's Arizona Dreaming, and just scooped and eaten out of their own little boat. 

Also....diced and mixed in scrambled eggs, in burritos, wraps, salads, mashed and spread on toast, and of course, guacamole.  I didn't care for them when I first tried them many decades ago, but they grow on ya.  Out here they're on so many menus.


----------



## Kayelle

Caslon said:


> Supposedly, Miracle Whip dressing instead of mayo when making avo sandwiches.



That's only if you like Miracle Whip Caslon. Not for me!!

However, I can vouch for Tajin being *excellent* on avocado!


----------



## Caslon

Salad dressing instead of mayo because mayo is said to almost neutralize  the avocado taste when mixed together. I personally don't like Miracle whip salad dressing either.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Thanks for all the sharing! Some good, new ideas!


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> I'll have to try that with some Sriracha Dawg. My favorite way with a half avocado in the shell is to sprinkle on some garlic powder, and fill the hole with bottled seafood cocktail sauce.
> 
> Don't pinch an avocado. Hold it in your hand and gently apply pressure to test for the perfect ripeness. The only thing worse than an under ripe avocado is one that's over ripe.


And don't dig your thumb into it. You just bruise the avocado. If enough people have pressed their thumbs into an avocado it will feel soft even though it isn't ripe. Yup, use your whole hand to feel if it is soft.

Once when I was at the supermarket, I saw a woman pressing an avocado with her thumb. I blurted out, "Don't do that! It just bruises the avocado." I was mortified when I realized that I had used my outside voice. She asked, "Then how should I do it?" I explained the whole hand method and sighed with relief that she wasn't mad at me.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> And don't dig your thumb into it. You just bruise the avocado. If enough people have pressed their thumbs into an avocado it will feel soft even though it isn't ripe. Yup, use your whole hand to feel if it is soft.
> 
> Once when I was at the supermarket, I saw a woman pressing an avocado with her thumb. I blurted out, "Don't do that! It just bruises the avocado." *I was mortified when I realized that I had used my outside voice. *She asked, "Then how should I do it?" I explained the whole hand method and sighed with relief that she wasn't mad at me.



You gave me the giggles with using "your outside voice"..I bet she jumped.  The green groceries daughter here, gets down right annoyed with what goes on in the produce section too. I know people look at me strange when I smell fruit, but if a peach for example, doesn't smell like a peach, it will not taste like a peach! It will taste like wet nothing. The same is true for many fruits. Avocado's don't smell like anything however.


----------



## DiverDoug

I took me a while to warm up to avocado, but it is really healthy and full of healthy fats and I really enjoy it. I've found that I love it best with sushi, particularly in nori rolls where you combine the avocado with some smoked salmon. Combine the healthy fats of the avocado with the omega 3 oils of the salmon and you've got something pretty healthy as well. Plus, it tastes awesome!!! I could eat it all day, as I find the two really seem to complement each other interns of tastes and texture. 

Just my two cents worth....


----------



## Caslon

Paprika goes so well on a ripened avocado half. One of the few times I  put that much paprika on anything.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh Yeah!!!



You can have my share. I have tried several times and just cannot get used to the taste or texture.


----------



## taxlady

I tried some homemade avocado ice cream. Other people liked it enthusiastically. I found it barely edible.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> I tried some homemade avocado ice cream. Other people liked it enthusiastically. I found it barely edible.



+1 ^  The combo of avocado and sugar is *not* for me.


----------



## shazia

Hello.

I just joined the community, seems to be a nice place. I use avocados to make guacamole. 
I have yet to try avocado smoothie, which I have heard is really good. I agree it is terrible on its own so it's better to mix it up with other ingredients.


----------



## Caslon

shazia said:


> Hello.
> 
> I just joined the community, seems to be a nice place. I use avocados to make guacamole.



Just curious, what do you mix with it to make your guacamole?
Mayo?    I'm referring to my reply post that mentioned using Miracle Whip instead of mayonnaise.
Maybe neither?


----------



## Cheryl J

I use neither...just mashed avocado with lime juice, chopped onions, a little cilantro, and sometimes some chopped tomatoes.  If nothing else, at least a little citrus juice (either lime or lemon juice) is necessary to keep the avocado from turning brown, which happens fast without it.


Welcome, Shazia!


----------



## Cheryl J

File pic of my doctored up guacamole, with pico de gallo and fried corn tortillas. Delicious dinner on a hot summer evening.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> File pic of my doctored up guacamole, with pico de gallo and fried corn tortillas. Delicious dinner on a hot summer evening.



That's just beautiful Cheryl, and I agree with your proper way to make Guacamole, although I add garlic powder and chopped fresh jalapeno. I also prefer the avocado chunked rather than mashed, but that's just me. Mayo/MW would *never *be used.


----------



## taxlady

The cheat way to make guacamole is to add a tomato based salsa to the mashed/chunked avocado.


----------



## Caslon

taxlady said:


> The cheat way to make guacamole is to add a tomato based salsa to the mashed/chunked avocado.



Yes...very cheat.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Cheryl J said:


> I use neither...just mashed avocado with lime juice, chopped onions, a little cilantro, and sometimes some chopped tomatoes.  If nothing else, at least a little citrus juice (either lime or lemon juice) is necessary to keep the avocado from turning brown, which happens fast without it.
> 
> 
> Welcome, Shazia!



As stated in an earlier post, I lived in San Diego for 10 years, before the chain taco places took over.  There wer lots of Mom & Pop Mexican restaurants back then, and the food was some of the best ever.  The guacamole I learned to make was like yours, smashed, ripe avocados, lemon juice, a little finely chopped tomato, some freshly minced cilantro, and a touch of either Tabasco Sauce, or minced jalapenos.  I had several Hispanic friends, and one Hispanic girl freind (before I met DW), and they all made their guacamole the same way.  Only, they made lots of it.  One of my friends added beer to his version.  I didn't care for it much as I don't like the flavor of beer.  But no one ever added Miracle Whip, or mayo.  It just wasn't authentic and would dilute the flavor of the avocado.

I've been known to take a good avocado to work, cut it in half, and just slice it up alongside freshly sliced tomato, a little S&P and call it lunch.  And to think, the first time I tried it, I detested both the flavor and texture.  It sure grew on me fast though.  Thank you San Diego, and all of my friends down there.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Caslon

I feel foolish talking about  guacamole and the Mayo vs. Miracle Whip thing. I'm fine.


----------



## Andy M.

Just to clarify my post.  I like avo and mayo but I don't call it guac.  There's no place for mayo in guac IMO.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh yeah, chopped jalapenos, forgot to mention them above - they're always in my guacamole.  I just checked and I'm out, need to add them to the list.

Andy, sometimes I'll spread a thin layer of mayo on an avocado sandwich, too.  And when I have sliced avos on a BLT, mayo is always in there.  I'm with you that mayo and avo has it's place, just not in guac.


----------



## CWS4322

I have learned a few things about buying avocados while working in a Tex-Mex restaurant and as a shopper for a catering company. For the record, I hate buying anything with a stone for the catering company. It takes forever to select the quantity needed that are ripe enough to finish ripening in 2-4 days. What I have learned: (1) the darker, the riper. The shiny green ones are not as ripe. (2) Pushing down on the "stem" spot it should give, but not too much. (3) Gentle squeeze on the fattest part of a the avocado a little give but not too much. Putting them in a black garbage bag at room temperature (we get ours in boxes, so the whole box goes in) ripens them faster than putting them in brown paper bags at room temperature. You have to check them daily. Once ripened, if you are not going to use them, you can hold them for 2-3 days in the fridge in their boxes (not covered or bagged).


----------



## tenspeed

CWS4322 said:


> Putting them in a black garbage bag at room temperature (we get ours in boxes, so the whole box goes in) ripens them faster than putting them in brown paper bags at room temperature.


 

I'm guessing here, but it would make sense that they would ripen faster in plastic than in paper, as the paper would allow some of the ethylene gas to escape.  Any kind of plastic bag should work for the home cook.  I was under the impression that paper was recommended to allow some breathing, just as you wouldn't store mushrooms in plastic.

  I bought some avacados a couple of days ago, and they ripened in 36 hours in a brown paper bag.  I've had some in the past that took almost 3 days.


----------



## CraigC

I forgot that I add avocado to Massaman Chicken curry. Really good stuff.


----------



## Andy M.

tenspeed said:


> ...I bought some avacados a couple of days ago, and they ripened in 36 hours in a brown paper bag.  I've had some in the past that took almost 3 days.



Ripening time also depends on the avocado's level of ripeness when you bring it home.


----------



## Caslon

Having an avocado tree on your property must be so damned cool. I don't  

Like manna from heaven, hanging from a tree.


----------



## CraigC

Caslon said:


> Having an avocado tree on your property must be so damned cool. I don't
> 
> Like manna from heaven, hanging from a tree.



Manna via squirrel, half eaten before it falls from the tree was more like it!
Them things sure don't like being hit with plastic pellets, but they still came back and sometimes they would tell you off!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

CraigC said:


> Manna via squirrel, half eaten before it falls from the tree was more like it!
> Them things sure don't like being hit with plastic pellets, but they still came back and sometimes they would tell you off!



I'm thinking you could dust the tree with powdered cayenne pepper.  Since the skins aren't eaten, the inside fruit would be unaffected.

Maybe a pepper spray would work.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

My neighbour told me that she saw a squirrel frantically scratching it's eyes after getting hot pepper in them from its hands.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> My neighbour told me that she saw a squirrel frantically scratching it's eyes after getting hot pepper in them from its hands.



It's painful, but it does wear off and doesn't leave permanent damage. I've done that myself after working with hot peppers.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Hot pepper oils in eyes (and other places that are sensitive, no more info than that); me too.  That's where I got the idea from.  Very unpleasant, but gone in about 15 minutes.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## medtran49

Unfortunately, me moved and have the tree no more but gained a mango tree, which sadly we gave pretty much every one of them away because I am allergic, mouth and tongue go numb and tingly whenever I eat anything with mango.  Also, I itch to death when the pollen touches me I learned, which is bad since it's in the backyard where I take the pug puppies out.  Had to start wearing shoes because my feet and ankles were driving me crazy with the itching.  The REALLY bad thing about it is I do love the taste of ripe mangos, they just don't love me.  We also had the squirrels, just not as bad as with the avos.


----------



## medtran49

GotGarlic said:


> It's painful, but it does wear off and doesn't leave permanent damage. I've done that myself after working with hot peppers.


 
I've done that a few times myself, and with the capsaicin ointment for sore joints as well.  That stuff stays on the skin for a LONG time.  You can wash your hands well after application, but if you forget and touch (rub) your joint (knees in my case), then touch your eyes, lips, etc, OH BABY look out!


----------



## GotGarlic

medtran49 said:


> I've done that a few times myself, and with the capsaicin ointment for sore joints as well.  That stuff stays on the skin for a LONG time.  You can wash your hands well after application, but if you forget and touch (rub) your joint (knees in my case), then touch your eyes, lips, etc, OH BABY look out!



I should buy some more Noxzema. The first time it happened, the pain was so bad I called my doctor's office and they suggested rubbing my hands with Noxzema. It worked!


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> I should buy some more Noxzema. The first time it happened, the pain was so bad I called my doctor's office and they suggested rubbing my hands with Noxzema. It worked!




I did not know that.  Haven't used Noxema since I was in high school, a few eons ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I predict the sales of Noxema are going to hit the roof because of pepper loving DC Members.


----------



## Caslon

I worked at and visited  properties where the lessee had a 30 year old avocado tree growing next to small rear house. An avocado tree growing outside their kitchen window, nice!

In my suburban setting, with close together properties, just one avocado tree is planted, almost for decorative purposes,  like the similar looking magnolia tree, which is also nice to look at.

  With all the bored pet cats around the neighborhood, I don't see squirrels or any other vermin eating the avocados, maybe so in a more suburban-rural type setting.

You people are a treasure, empathy on what might relieve mr.squirrel when he gets it in his eyes.


----------



## CarolPa

My step-daughter got me hooked on avacados.  I like guacamole, but can eat it cubed with some lime juice.  When we make guacomole we mix in some sour cream if we have it on hand.  Never tried mayo.

Each time I go to the store I buy 1 avacado, so I always have one ripening on the counter so I can have one every few days.  I have 2 right now.  Not ripe yet.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I'm thinking you could dust the tree with powdered cayenne pepper.  Since the skins aren't eaten, the inside fruit would be unaffected.
> 
> Maybe a pepper spray would work.



We feed the wild birds. (wild bird seed for foodie).
My wife gets annoyed at the squirrels eating up all the bird seeds before the birds get to it.
So I got a pellet gun and handled most of the problem that way.
Knock a few out and it seems the rest get the message.

My friend also had this problem, but he is way more active in reducing the squirrel population.
Him and his wife also own a pellet gun and took out the entire population in there immediate area.
I guess hes good until a new crop of squirrel's are born.
Squirrels are considered vermin in this area.  I don't think that way. But when they get into my wallet, I'm doing something about them.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Roll_Bones said:


> We feed the wild birds. (wild bird seed for foodie).
> My wife gets annoyed at the squirrels eating up all the bird seeds before the birds get to it.
> So I got a pellet gun and handled most of the problem that way.
> Knock a few out and it seems the rest get the message.
> 
> My friend also had this problem, but he is way more active in reducing the squirrel population.
> Him and his wife also own a pellet gun and took out the entire population in there immediate area.
> I guess hes good until a new crop of squirrel's are born.
> Squirrels are considered vermin in this area.  I don't think that way. But when they get into my wallet, I'm doing something about them.



Haven't had them, but have heard that squirrels are quite tasty, except for Rocky, the flying squirrel, of coarse, and maybe Secret squirrel.

Chipmunks and squirels are cousins of the rabbit (and the rat).  You've probably heard that classic Christmas song - "Chipmunks roasting on an open fire..."

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> We feed the wild birds. (wild bird seed for foodie).
> My wife gets annoyed at the squirrels eating up all the bird seeds before the birds get to it.
> So I got a pellet gun and handled most of the problem that way.
> Knock a few out and it seems the rest get the message.
> 
> My friend also had this problem, but he is way more active in reducing the squirrel population.
> Him and his wife also own a pellet gun and took out the entire population in there immediate area.
> I guess hes good until a new crop of squirrel's are born.
> Squirrels are considered vermin in this area.  I don't think that way. But when they get into my wallet, I'm doing something about them.



My street is lined with huge oak trees. And guess who harvests all the acorns. I think someone performed a dastardly deed. The Public Works has found about five dead squirrels this past week alone. The people with cars are up in arms. Bird droppings are bad enough, but now up have squirrels as well leaving their calling card. You see whole families running across them all the time. They like to place tag, you're it!


----------



## CraigC

People that feed any kind of wildlife are just plain wrong, I'd use another word but want to keep it civil! The squirrel and bird feeder is a perfect example. The birds and squirrels now associate humans with food. As I mentioned earlier in this thread, I used non-lethal measures to keep squirrels from a fruit tree. Squirrels and most birds pose no threat to humans, but when you up scale to larger wildlife, especially predators, you create a very dangerous situation. Now you have animals, that normally shy away from humans, unless they feel threatened, seeking out humans for a handout. Many tragedies, both human and animal, have occurred from this practice. In Florida, there are laws against feeding wildlife. I won't even get into what I think should happen to hunters that bait.


----------



## GilliAnne

Delighted to find this thread. Dh introduced me to avocado pears, but the only way he'll eat them is mashed and spread on toast with salt and pepper because that's the way he ate them as a child growing up in South Africa, so it was good to read of some different ways of using them. I sometimes use them in sandwiches and add beetroot salad or some other salad ingredient. On some occasions I would also have cooked meat or tinned mackerel in there as well. Honey and mustard dressing is also nice with avocado.

My question is, if you still open an avocado pear and discover it is not ripe, in spite of all the good advice above, what can you do about it?

Thanks,

Gillian


----------



## CraigC

GilliAnne said:


> Delighted to find this thread. Dh introduced me to avocado pears, but the only way he'll eat them is mashed and spread on toast with salt and pepper because that's the way he ate them as a child growing up in South Africa, so it was good to read of some different ways of using them. I sometimes use them in sandwiches and add beetroot salad or some other salad ingredient. On some occasions I would also have cooked meat or tinned mackerel in there as well. Honey and mustard dressing is also nice with avocado.
> 
> My question is, if you still open an avocado pear and discover it is not ripe, in spite of all the good advice above, *what can you do about it?
> *
> Thanks,
> 
> Gillian



Welcome to DC! Despite many claims of what will work, none have ever worked for us. Avocados take several days to ripen after being picked. My best suggestion is to press on the stem end. If it gives a little then it is probably good to go. If you have Hass avocados, the skin will turn brown when they ripen.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Haven't had them, but have heard that squirrels are quite tasty, except for Rocky, the flying squirrel, of coarse, and maybe Secret squirrel.



I know people eat them. I would try it, but I would not want to clean them.  I get a funny stomach doing this deed alone.
I doubt i could eat them unless i was very hungry and had tno other choice.  Maybe their great?



CraigC said:


> People that feed any kind of wildlife are just plain wrong, I'd use another word but want to keep it civil! The squirrel and bird feeder is a perfect example. The birds and squirrels now associate humans with food. As I mentioned earlier in this thread, I used non-lethal measures to keep squirrels from a fruit tree. Squirrels and most birds pose no threat to humans, but when you up scale to larger wildlife, especially predators, you create a very dangerous situation. Now you have animals, that normally shy away from humans, unless they feel threatened, seeking out humans for a handout. Many tragedies, both human and animal, have occurred from this practice. In Florida, there are laws against feeding wildlife. I won't even get into what I think should happen to hunters that bait.



I say your wrong Craig.  Feeding wild birds serves a purpose.  It makes my wife happy.  Happy wife, happy life.
In the winter the bird feeder provides hours of fun, watching birds we had never seen before.  Especially if we get snow.
Wintertime seems to bring out the most beautiful birds known to man.
The bird feeder is filled only occasionally so these birds are far from reliant on this feeder. In fact I would say it is 1% or less their complete diet. Many types of wild birds do not eat seeds, so many species do not even take notice of the feeder. 
In your neck of the woods (city) feeding wild birds may be beneficial as their habitat is being swallowed by civilization.
There may come a day where humans feeding them may be their only resource.
I say the biggest wrong is buying, building and supporting suburban sprawl.
I say better to feed than to take away their resources. 

ps.....I have a deer lick out back. About 150' away from the back of our house.  I put one out in the fall to observe, not to kill.
We have a very healthy deer population.  I had one on my front porch the other day.  They like the lick but are far from reliant on it.
The plus is we get a satisfaction knowing and seeing the population thriving.
I do agree in general its not a good idea to feed wild animals.  But there are exceptions and a bird feeder is one of them.


----------



## Caslon

Roll_Bones said:


> We have a very healthy deer population.  I had one on my front porch the other day.  They like the lick but are far from reliant on it.
> The plus is we get a satisfaction knowing and seeing the population thriving.
> I do agree in general its not a good idea to feed wild animals.  But there are exceptions and a bird feeder is one of them.



How sad it is that wildlife in wild but populated areas have so little room left that we have to restrain ourselves from feeding them, lest they become dependent on us and die out.

A relative of mine who lives where it used to be more wild before houses were built there got reprimanded by her neighbor for feeding a mother deer who was with her fawn.  I guess that's best tho.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I'm thinking the best way to feed wild animals is to plant the kinds of plants and trees that they forage off of in the wild.  Oak, crab apple, and hazelnut trees for the deer, maybe a little patch of barley as well.  Choke cherries for the birds, nectar producing, deep flowers for the humming birds, milkweed for the butterflies, flowering plants with successive bloom dates, along with blossoming veggies for the bees, things like that.  Raspberries will draw hornets and wasps, which will dine on the insects you don't want around.  You just have to be aware of them, and not bother them.  Then, they'll leave you alone as well.

The things that you want to keep animals away from, dust with ground cayenne peppers.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Caslon

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> The things that you want to keep animals away from, dust with ground cayenne peppers.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Especially squirrels who haven't any Noxema.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH loves feeding the birds.  We use sunflower seeds without the hulls.  The squirrels love sunflower seeds too.  I also have plenty of seedy plants like Black Eyed Susans, which the finches love, along with many other plants for hummingbirds, along with milkweed for the Monarchs.  The deer feast on anything they want that I plant, and the bunnies adore my green bean plants, so much so that I have to replant at least twice every year, even though they're fenced in.  The blueberries are also quite popular, though I'm not quite sure what's eating them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Caslon said:


> Especially squirrels who haven't any Noxema.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Now that our cat is gone, maybe I will find out why we had no furry pests in our garden for the last 7 years. Sad.  Never saw one mouse either!

Heres a question I have asked myself on several occasions.
Pigeons.
Why do pigeons like peoples habitat when wild habitat is at hand?
I have no pigeons anywhere around our house, but there is a dairy barn/farm down the road and they have plenty using the buildings for nests and such.
Big cities have them everywhere.  Yet I have never seen a pigeon in a natural setting without human influence.
They must be wild, yet they depend on man it seems?


----------



## CraigC

When Lums was still in business, the pigeon population in south Florida was curtailed big time, starting when they introduced Wienerwald Chicken.


----------



## GotGarlic

GilliAnne said:


> Delighted to find this thread. Dh introduced me to avocado pears, but the only way he'll eat them is mashed and spread on toast with salt and pepper because that's the way he ate them as a child growing up in South Africa, so it was good to read of some different ways of using them. I sometimes use them in sandwiches and add beetroot salad or some other salad ingredient. On some occasions I would also have cooked meat or tinned mackerel in there as well. Honey and mustard dressing is also nice with avocado.
> 
> My question is, if you still open an avocado pear and discover it is not ripe, in spite of all the good advice above, what can you do about it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gillian



I just came across this yesterday: A Trick for Transforming Unripe Avocados in Just Two Hours


----------



## Roll_Bones

CraigC said:


> When Lums was still in business, the pigeon population in south Florida was curtailed big time, starting when they introduced Wienerwald Chicken.



I remember Lum's very well. "hot dogs steamed in beer"!
I frequented the one across the street from Gulfstream race track in Hallandale.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> I just came across this yesterday: A Trick for Transforming Unripe Avocados in Just Two Hours



That's really interesting GG. I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## CraigC

Roll_Bones said:


> I remember Lum's very well. "hot dogs steamed in beer"!
> I frequented the one across the street from Gulfstream race track in Hallandale.



Yup, Pumpernick's is gone from Hallandale. Wolfie's - gone, Rascal House - gone and Corky's - gone.


----------



## Caslon

GotGarlic said:


> I just came across this yesterday: A Trick for Transforming Unripe Avocados in Just Two Hours



Here's the one reply out of many that reported back who actually tried this method.

"I am back sand here are the results. 1. Cut through the skin in quarters and placed into room temperature brins; 2. Marinated for 45 m8n.; 3. Removed and took peel off the upper half portion all around; 4. Returned to brine for 45 minutes;5. 45 minutes, taste testes - firm but soft and with full avocado flavor. Husband very happy and it isn't mushy".

It sounds as if the shortened brining time is the ticket! 
A good tip, I gotta try it. Gonna first have to buy one of those cute looking canning jars shown in the pic.


----------



## Roll_Bones

CraigC said:


> Yup, Pumpernick's is gone from Hallandale. Wolfie's - gone, Rascal House - gone and Corky's - gone.



Good ole days goon too.
I loved Wolfies, Pumpernicks and the rest of the jewish inspired/owned restaurants in Miami and surrounding communities.

Did you ever know Myers Subs on 146th and NW 7th ave N. Miami?
The sandwiches were piled so high, I used to ask for two extra slices of rye bread with mustard on them.  Split the pastrami on rye with someone.
They never charged me for the extra two slices!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CraigC said:


> Yup, Pumpernick's is gone from Hallandale. Wolfie's - gone, Rascal House - gone and Corky's - gone.





Roll_Bones said:


> Good ole days goon too.
> I loved Wolfies, Pumpernicks and the rest of the jewish inspired/owned restaurants in Miami and surrounding communities.
> 
> Did you ever know Myers Subs on 146th and NW 7th ave N. Miami?
> The sandwiches were piled so high, I used to ask for two extra slices of rye bread with mustard on them.  Split the pastrami on rye with someone.
> They never charged me for the extra two slices!



Maybe a Private conversation through PM as this is way off topic.

Thank you!


----------



## GilliAnne

CraigC said:


> Welcome to DC! Despite many claims of what will work, none have ever worked for us. Avocados take several days to ripen after being picked. My best suggestion is to press on the stem end. If it gives a little then it is probably good to go. If you have Hass avocados, the skin will turn brown when they ripen.



You have misunderstood my question. I was asking what to do with the avocado if it turns out to be not ripe after you have cut it open.

Gillian


----------



## GilliAnne

GotGarlic said:


> I just came across this yesterday: A Trick for Transforming Unripe Avocados in Just Two Hours



Very interesting, but I don't think my husband or I would fancy pickled avocado.

Problem is, when you cut open an avocado with the intention of mashing and spreading it on toast, then eating same toast immediately, you're not going to want to wait 2 hours for the avocado to pickle so that it will be ready for you to eat.

Gillian


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There really isn't a fix for an unripe avocado that's been cut open, you can try to save it with a slice of apple in a plastic bag, but it still would not be ready to eat right away.  I think folks were just trying to help you with knowing when they were ripe so it doesn't happen to you again.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There really isn't a fix for an unripe avocado that's been cut open, you can try to save it with a slice of apple in a plastic bag, but it still would not be ready to eat right away. I think folks were just trying to help you with knowing when they were ripe so it doesn't happen to you again.


 
Plus 1.


----------



## cinisajoy

One of you can have my share of avocados. 
People love taking me to Mexican restaurants.   They know they will get twice the guacamole or avocados.


----------



## Kayelle

GilliAnne said:


> Very interesting, but I don't think my husband or I would fancy pickled avocado.
> 
> Problem is, when you cut open an avocado with the intention of mashing and spreading it on toast, then eating same toast immediately, you're not going to want to wait 2 hours for the avocado to pickle so that it will be ready for you to eat.
> 
> Gillian



It's called "live and learn" GA. Buy another one, and wait till it's ripe for opening.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

To save an unripe avocado that has been cut open, leave the pit in on one side.  Sprinkle a little lemon, or lime juice on the flesh and place both halves into a freezer zipper bag.  Suck all of the air out, or as much as possible and place in the fridge.  Wait a couple days for the fruit to ripen.  It will ripen faster at room temperature, but may turn brown as it was exposed to air.  But if it's sealed so that the air is completely removed, it should ripen and still be good.

It's best to purchase your avocadoes a couple of days before you plan to use them, if you can't find them already ripe at the market.  If you purchase ripe avocadoes at the market (the skin should compress slightly when you gently squeeze the fruit), you will need to use it that day, or the next, as they become over-ripe very quickly.

That's all the advice I can give you as the humble, or magnificent avocado needs to be eaten when ripe, not before or after.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Caslon

Those packets that absorb gasses.  Why don't they sell that material cheap,  in packet form,  that you toss  into gallon ziplock bags?  Why is that stuff so expensive?  Marketing and all?  

About talking freshness...if bags of lettuce and other like items  are packaged using nitrogen, then why not advance that simple technology?  A shot of nitrogen gas into a ziplock.  No?  lol.

And yes GC, a plastic pouch of peeled eggs sealed with nitrogen does last a month, if unopened.
After the nitrogen escapes, they spoil fast, of course.  I even posted how the yolk starts forcing its way out the side of the egg after opening....if not wrapped tightly.. lol.  Anyone figure out why that happens?

A nitrogen gadget. Do you think we might see that sometime on QVC? I do.


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> Those packets that absorb gasses.  Why don't they sell that material cheap,  in packet form,  that you toss  into gallon ziplock bags?  Why is that stuff so expensive?  Marketing and all?



You mean like these? They don't seem very expensive to me. http://www.amazon.com/Bluapple-2-pack-Freshness-extender-ethylene/dp/B005W6DRNY


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> You mean like these? They don't seem very expensive to me. Amazon.com: Bluapple 2-pack - Freshness extender - Absorbs ethylene gas - Keeps produce fresher longer: Food Savers: Kitchen & Dining


Those absorb ethylene gas, which would slow ripening.

I think these, which also don't seem too expensive, that absorb oxygen are what Caslon meant. They would keep the avocado from turning brown.

http://www.amazon.com/Oxy-Sorb-Oxygen-Absorbers-Storage-100-Pack/dp/B0028AG8RO

I had no idea that one could buy either kind.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Caslon said:


> Those packets that absorb gasses.  Why don't they sell that material cheap,  in packet form,  that you toss  into gallon ziplock bags?  Why is that stuff so expensive?  Marketing and all?
> 
> About talking freshness...if bags of lettuce and other like items  are packaged using nitrogen, then why not advance that simple technology?  A shot of nitrogen gas into a ziplock.  No?  lol.
> 
> And yes GC, a plastic pouch of peeled eggs sealed with nitrogen does last a month, if unopened.
> After the nitrogen escapes, they spoil fast, of course.  I even posted how the yolk starts forcing its way out the side of the egg after opening....if not wrapped tightly.. lol.  Anyone figure out why that happens?
> 
> A nitrogen gadget. Do you think we might see that sometime on QVC? I do.



Nitrogen is heavier than oxygen and will force oxygen out of containers.  Nitrogen, however is reactive with certain chemicals (all substances are chemicals, just so's you knows), which means that nitrogen will react with certain foods.  It's better to fill airtight storage containers of wheat, for example, with nitrogen to purge oxygen, which is highly reactive, from the sealed can.  There are fats in grains and veggies that will oxidize and ruing the flavors of foods.  Also, plants usually have natural enzymes in them that cause them to self-digest over time.

Add to that microbes and most organic products, that is, Earth life forms, be they plant, animal, or other, spoil after harvesting.

Canning preserves food because it kills microbes, denatures the enzymes, and removes most of the air and oxygen, making the interior of the can anaerobic.  However, certain spores need higher heat and acidity to destroy them, hence the need for pressure caners for low acidic foods.

Hope that explains things in a general kind of way.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GilliAnne

Thanks for the tips. Unfortunately the lemon/lime trick is no good to me as I get migraines from those

We do usually get it right with avocadoes. Just occasionally we misjudge the ripeness or otherwise of an avocado, but I guess if that happens again we'll just have to throw it out, or I wonder do parrots like unripe avocadoes? We have 2 parrots.

Gillian


----------



## cinisajoy

GilliAnne said:


> Thanks for the tips. Unfortunately the lemon/lime trick is no good to me as I get migraines from those
> 
> We do usually get it right with avocadoes. Just occasionally we misjudge the ripeness or otherwise of an avocado, but I guess if that happens again we'll just have to throw it out, or I wonder do parrots like unripe avocadoes? We have 2 parrots.
> 
> Gillian


What kind of parrots?
I would say hand them a bit of the avocado and see if they like it.


----------



## Dawgluver

GilliAnne said:


> Thanks for the tips. Unfortunately the lemon/lime trick is no good to me as I get migraines from those
> 
> We do usually get it right with avocadoes. Just occasionally we misjudge the ripeness or otherwise of an avocado, but I guess if that happens again we'll just have to throw it out, or I wonder do parrots like unripe avocadoes? We have 2 parrots.
> 
> Gillian




Oh dear, please don't feed them avocados.

http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-diet-and-health/bird-nutrition/dont-feed-these-foods.aspx


----------



## LPBeier

I'm with PF on that one - DON'T feed the parrots avocados, ripe or unripe!


----------



## miniman

Just found this thread. I love avocado, having grown up in Africa, including a house with its own avocado tree in the garden. Had avocado coming out of our ears. 
Usually eat it on toast with salt, pepper and vinegar or hot sauce.
Love guacamole but usually buy it rather than make it.

The one way, I haven't seen mentioned is baked avocado, delicious especially with a crab stuffing.


----------



## CharlieD

Note to self. Was out of lime juice. Made guacamole with lemon juice. Definitely a mistake. Though it was still good, it was not nearly as good as lime juice.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> Note to self. Was out of lime juice. Made guacamole with lemon juice. Definitely a mistake. Though it was still good, it was not nearly as good as lime juice.



Error made. Lesson learned.


----------



## Roll_Bones

My wife has migraines.  I will test to see if lemon or lime could be the culprit!
She has been suffering with them now for years.
Thanks GilliAnne.


----------



## Cheryl J

CharlieD said:


> Note to self. Was out of lime juice. Made guacamole with lemon juice. Definitely a mistake. Though it was still good, it was not nearly as good as lime juice.


 
I agree Charlie, it's much better with lime juice.  I've used lemon juice when I had no limes and had to use up an avocado, but only enough to keep it from turning brown.


----------



## Dawgluver

Janet H mentioned the True Lime and True Lemon products a while back.  They're powdered lime or lemon juice, and that's it.  No sweeteners or additives.  I ordered some from Amazon and I've been using them for everything, and they're great.  They'd work in guac if you're out of the fresh fruit, which can get expensive around here.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you for the reminder, Dawg!  I remember someone here had mentioned a great dehydrated citrus product to use in place of fresh, and I forgot what it was.  Added to my list.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you for the reminder, Dawg!  I remember someone here had mentioned a great dehydrated citrus product to use in place of fresh, and I forgot what it was.  Added to my list.




Amazon.com : True Citrus - True Lemon Crystallized Lemon 32 x .8g Packets - 0.90 oz : Baby Food : Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, Andy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My grocery store will have lemons and limes on sale cheap on occasion. Sometimes I've bought way more than I can use just to juice and freeze fresh juice for later. After all, I've bought Minute Maid lemon juice in a bottle in the refrigerated or frozen food section for years, so why can't I make my own?

I'll juice the bunch of lemons or limes, pour the juice into Tupperware Minis, and freeze. It doesn't take long for that 2-oz. container of juice to thaw when I need one. Stays fresh in the fridge long enough that I can use it all up without spoiling.


----------



## Dawgluver

I've done that too, CG.  I have also frozen the whole limes when I have had an overabundance, like from Costco after they got some age on them, so I wouldn't waste them.


----------



## Cheryl J

I need to remember these good ideas.  Lemons and limes are abundant here all year long.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I've done that too, CG.  I have also frozen the whole limes when I have had an overabundance, like from Costco after they got some age on them, so I wouldn't waste them.


Can you still grate the rind when they defrost? I bet the freezing helps get more juice out of them.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Can you still grate the rind when they defrost? I bet the freezing helps get more juice out of them.




The limes I froze were sad, and the rinds weren't worth grating.  The juice was still good after defrosting.

In hindsight, I would probably grate off the rind if the limes were fresh, and then freeze the naked limes in a ziplock.  Or just juice and freeze.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> The limes I froze were sad, and the rinds weren't worth grating.  The juice was still good after defrosting.
> 
> In hindsight, I would probably grate off the rind if the limes were fresh, and then freeze the naked limes in a ziplock.  Or just juice and freeze.


Yeah, grating and juicing and then freezing is probably best, but there are just some times that I just don't have that many spoons. I'm glad to know I can just chuck them in the freezer.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yeah, grating and juicing and then freezing is probably best, but there are just some times that I just don't have that many spoons. I'm glad to know I can just chuck them in the freezer.



I always try to have two lemons on hand. There are some dry spells when I don't bake or cook anything that calls for lemon. So when they have been sitting in the fridge for more than a couple of weeks, I first remove all the zest and then squeeze the juice out after zapping them for about 15 seconds in the MW. The zest and juice are stored is separate containers in the freezer.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I always try to have two lemons on hand. There are some dry spells when I don't bake or cook anything that calls for lemon. So when they have been sitting in the fridge for more than a couple of weeks, I first remove all the zest and then squeeze the juice out after zapping them for about 15 seconds in the MW. The zest and juice are stored is separate containers in the freezer.


That microwave trick really does let you get more juice out of lemons and limes.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> That microwave trick really does let you get more juice out of lemons and limes.



Sometimes I think that little machine was just invented for the sole purpose of putting lemons and limes in there. When I use my squeezer I swear I leave nothing behind. That shell is bone dry.


----------



## GilliAnne

cinisajoy said:


> What kind of parrots?
> I would say hand them a bit of the avocado and see if they like it.



Umbrella cockatoos.

Gillian


----------



## GilliAnne

Roll_Bones said:


> My wife has migraines.  I will test to see if lemon or lime could be the culprit!
> She has been suffering with them now for years.
> Thanks GilliAnne.



You're welcome, Roll_Bones. Did you find out if lemon or lime was to blame. Anything citrus, as well as cheese, caffeine and chocolate - but not white chocolate, I'm happy to say, are common triggers.

Gillian


----------

